# php my admin



## Ape50 (15. Apr 2014)

hi leute,
evtl kann mir hier jmd. weiterhelfen.
kann man mit php my admin arrays von ints speichern?

was ich machen möchte:
ich habe ein forum und möchte da z.b. abstimmungen oder zusagen auf bestimmte ereignisse
in der datenbank speichern, dazu speicher ich mir dann in dem ereigniss ein array von den ids der user,
ich muss ja wissen wer schon abgestimmt hat oder wer zugesagt hat.
oder macht man sowas anders?

habe grade erst angefangen mit html/php/datenbanken, deshalb habe ich noch keine großen vorkenntnisse.

hoffentlich weiß hier jmd bescheid oder kann mich irgendwohin weiterverlinken, ich habe dazu bei google
nichts hilfreiches gefunden.

viele grüße
ape
Beitrag melden   	
Bei Google nach dem markiertem Wort suchen Bei Wikipedia nach dem markiertem Wort suchen Im Forum nach dem markiertem Wort suchen
Beitrag bearbeiten


----------



## Kevin94 (17. Apr 2014)

Ich würde sowas mit einer eigenen Tabelle umsetzten, die aus AbstimmungsID und UserID und ggf. gewähltem Wert besteht.


----------

